# New CTD now ordering addons.



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Got our new CTD Monday 5/12 ordered factory fogs (kit), splash guards, weathertech mats. Getting tint too but haven't made appt. yet 30%. Wife said it's a brand new car what could you possibly need to order for it already . These seem to be common addons that several people have been doing .I may do a DIY with it all together to put in the Diesel forum if anyone is interested even if this is the same as the gas version for the most part, don't know about fuse box wiring until I get there. If not no big deal since a search can be performed to yield a wealth of info, but it might make it easier if we had one in our own sub forum.
If there is any interest I can do this if not I won't worry about it.
Haven't made up mind one way or another about sill plates yet


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I would love to see a write up for the fog lights for sure. I was wondering if it would be different on the diesel or not. Will you be removing the bumper or putting them in with the bumper attached?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

I don't know if I will remove bumper cover yet or not, until I get there. I have small hands but not everyone does. I also probably have a ton more tools than the avg. car owner. I will do the process in which makes it doable for the average joe with the average tools. I'm guessing the bumper cover will be removed for the easiest install. This is just a guess until the kit comes in the mail and I get the car back in the shop. If I do the DIY it will probably be extensive with lots of pictures. 
I also have not had time to check alldata on timing belt procedure but I have plenty of time before I need to do that. I'm assuming we will see a DIY timing belt from someone in the next 6-12 months


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I wan't to see it also, but fogs are not for me. Had them on each of my cars and there's always something wrong with them. On 2 of my cars and trucks I had to pull the bumper away to change the bulbs, don't know if the cruze fogs are like that. The other problem....stone chips, I was replacing fogs 2 times a year when broken by a stone or any other objects and they are expensive. But I have to say it looks good. Congrats for your ride by the way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome and keep the mods coming.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Got the addons done. Since there wasn't much interest I did not do a DIY but here is a link to the best one I found when searching 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html
Here is a pic of the progress, its all done now weather tech, splash guards and fogs. Tint should be in the next 2 weeks if I get time.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> Got the addons done. Since there wasn't much interest I did not do a DIY but here is a link to the best one I found when searching
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html
> Here is a pic of the progress, its all done now weather tech, splash guards and fogs. Tint should be in the next 2 weeks if I get time.
> View attachment 83106


Looks good!


----------

